# Verzeichnissrechte bei Mailboxen



## bertie69 (16. Dez. 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin auf Linux relativ neu, und habe ein Problem wo ich nicht durchsteig.

Server: Debian mit ISPCONFIG 3.0.5.3
Webservices sind installiert und funktionieren
beim e-mail hab ich das Problem das nach dem anlegen der Mailbox kein Zugriff auf das Postfach möglich ist. Die Meldung lautet das Postfach sein in Benutzung (in use) was Schwachsinn ist.

Nach einiger Recherche habe ich gelernt das die Verzeichnissrechte nicht passen (keine Schreibrechte). Ändere ich diese auf 777 kann ich zwar mit meinem Client drauf zugreifen, auch Mailversand funkt, aber empfangen kann ich kein Mail. 

Auszug aus dem Error-Log:
Dec 16 14:47:25 11336-01 dovecot: lda(test@mydomain.at): Fatal: setresgid(11000,11000,5000(vmail)) failed with euid=5000(vmail): Operation not permitted

Also ich stehe an, vielleicht hat ja jemand ein par Tips oder Links für mich.

LG

Norbert


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2013)

Das ISPconfig die Rechte falsch setzt ist unwahrscheinlich, solange Du nicht den Quelltext geändert hast. Es muss also ein Installationsproblem vorliegen. Nach welcher Anleitung hast Du den Server für die Installation von ISPConfig vorbereitet?


----------



## bertie69 (16. Dez. 2013)

Wurde vom Provider vorinstalliert, da hab ich nichts daran geändert.


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2013)

Ok, dann hat der wahrscheinlich Mist gebaut. Versuch mal:

chmod -R 700 /var/vmail
chown -R vmail:vmail /var/vmail


----------



## bertie69 (16. Dez. 2013)

Versuch ich morgen, danke.


----------



## bertie69 (17. Dez. 2013)

Leider, wenn ich die Rechte so umsetze dann habe ich gar keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Mailkonten. Sprich der Client meldet Kennwort falsch etc..
Setze ich aber chmod -R 777 /var/vmail dann kann ich mit meinem Client drauf zugreifen.


----------



## nowayback (17. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok, dann hat der wahrscheinlich Mist gebaut. Versuch mal:
> 
> chmod -R 700 /var/vmail
> *chown -R vmail:vmail /var/vmail*


Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## bertie69 (17. Dez. 2013)

Kenn mich zwar nicht aus was du meinst aber ja das habe ich auch gesetzt, die Verzeichnisse gehören vmail


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2013)

Ok, dann ist dass setup von Deinem ISP wirklich Schrott, denn unter ispconfig läuft das komplette mailsystem immer unter dem user vmail, der user vmail ist also der einzige user der darauf zugreifen können soll und darf. wenn Du einen zugriffsfehler erhältst obwohl alle Verzeichnisse in /var/vmail dem User vmail gehören, dann läuft Dein mailsystem unter einam falschen User. Am einfachste wird es sein dass Du den server neu installierts und zwar nachh einer der offiziellen ispconfig Installationsanleitungen von ispconfig.org, oder Du fragst den Support Deines ISP und sagst ihm dass sie ihr setup reparieren sollen.


----------



## bertie69 (17. Dez. 2013)

Danke, ich werde dies mal bei meinem Provider einkippen. 
Wie kann ich überprüfen mit welchem User Postfix läuft?


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2013)

Postfix selbst läuft unter dem user postfix, aber der lda (local delivery agent) welcher die emails in die mailboxen legt läuft als user vmail. Der lda ist entweder maildrop (wenn courier verwendet wird) oder dovecot deliver ( wenn dovecot imap eingesetzt wird).

Für dovecot findest Du z.B. das hier in der master.cf bei Debian:

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu *user=vmail:vmail* argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}


----------



## bertie69 (17. Dez. 2013)

Danke Till

Genau so sieht es bei mir aus (verwende dovecot). Also sollte der User passen


----------

